# Hypoallergenic food?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the list!
I would try a grain-free food. Innova makes one called Evo and there are others. Check with your local stores to see which ones they might carry.
Hope Sasha feels better soon.


----------



## Cindylu (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hypoallergenic food!*

Hello,

I am feeding my golden "California Natural." This is a hypoallergenic food. Let me know what you have decided.


----------



## mtnested (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks! The pet store in my area carries the California Natural brand...I will get some this weekend and start switching her over. Hope it works!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Eagle Pack Holistic line often times works well for allergy, GI, or yeast issues. You might also want to start her on some nzymes as a supplement. They have helped Cody tremendously. www.nzymes.com


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

mtnested said:


> Thanks! The pet store in my area carries the California Natural brand...I will get some this weekend and start switching her over. Hope it works!


Make sure the California Natural blend you get is hypoallergenic, not all their blends are. I see looking at their site that this statement is not correct, sorry. All their blends appear to be hypoallergenic.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

How can a dog food be hypoallergenic?

Ok...perhaps because it has less ingredients.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nature's Variety has a grain free food line called Instinct.


----------



## sailorboy (Apr 23, 2008)

Before changing kibble, I would stop giving the Alpo wet. It contains ingredients that can cause allergy issues for some dogs.


----------

